# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τσαμπουκάδες πουλιών

## οδυσσέας



----------


## xarhs

πωωωωωω..... φοβερη...!!!!!

αλλα ρε κωστα το πανω χερι το εχει λαθος πουλι............  ::

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη κοιτα τον τιτλο  :Happy:  τσαμπουκαδες λεει οχι κυραρχια  :Happy:  χεχεχεχεχε
Κωστα καθε φορα που βαζεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για τις καρδερινες( και εικονες) με κανεις να μετανιωνω που δεν αγορασα τελικα καρδερινες , ασχετα το οτι ειναι το παραδοσιακο πουλι του χωριου μου !!!  :Happy:  αλλα εχουμε εναν κ***αετό που τρωει τις "φωλιες" τους (και τις ιδιες)

----------


## mitsman

Σιγα μην εβαλε κατω το φλωρι.. μονταζ ειναι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Σιγα μην εβαλε κατω το φλωρι.. μονταζ ειναι!!!!!!!!!!


με τιποτα ομως......

----------


## vag21

ηταν φλωρος  :Party0011: .....ο φλωρος.

----------


## οδυσσέας

οτι και να ηταν τον εβαλε κατω.

 λετε να ξεκιναγα τετοιο θεμα και να εβαζα την καρδερινα να τρωει ξυλο?

*βαλτε φωτογραφιες η βιντεο με το ιδιο θεμα.

----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

εσυ Αλεξ μην χασεις, να μου πας κοντρα :Thumbdown:   :Anim 59:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*χαχαχαχαχαχα ε όχι και κόντρα βρε Κώστα !!! Να συνεχίσω να βάζω ??? Αν είναι να μας πονάει να βλέπουμε τον Φλώρο από....πάνω να μην βάζω !!! χαχαχαχαχα*  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

ετσι ετσι Αλεξ.... δειξε τους ποιος εχει το πανω χερι!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ενοειται να βαλεις  :Happy0062:  θα το υποστω :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs



----------


## karakonstantakis

> ενοειται να βαλεις  θα το υποστω



*Θα το υποστούμε θέλεις να πεις.... !!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ετσι ετσι Αλεξ.... δειξε τους ποιος εχει το πανω χερι!!


το παιχνιδι ''πανω χερι, κατω χερι, τοινος ειν' τα πανω χερι'' το ξερεις? :trash:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

> 



*


Το ανάποδο Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## mitsman

Μονο που ειναι μαλλον χονδρομυτης το αλλο πουλι.... οχι σπουργιτι.... ειναι αλλων κυβικων!

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## serafeim

δεν περιοριζομαστε στις καρδερινες κα ιφλωρους ετσι?  :Happy:  χεχεχεχε

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## xarhs

αυτος πρεπει να εχει και ψυχολογικα προβληματα........ μονος του τσακωνεται?????
χαχαχαχαχ....
*πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια αλεξ

----------


## saxo_29

*Parrot Fight 
  by Dale Hameister*




*By* *Dan Edelstein*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

πολυ φλωρος ''επεσε''.... μα καλα τοσο πολυ σας αρεσει? :Thumbdown:  ::

----------


## vag21

> πολυ φλωρος ''επεσε''.... μα καλα τοσο πολυ σας αρεσει?


ημαρτον,παναγια μου.

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

> 




*χαχαχαχαχαχα πανικός για τα σπόρια !!!! best photo !!!*

----------


## teo24

Εχει λιγους τσαμπουκαδες.

----------


## teo24

Αυτο ειναι καλυτερο

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα δυο πρωτα εχουν λιγους τσακωμους, αλλα εχουν κατι πουλαρους!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *χαχαχαχαχαχα πανικός για τα σπόρια !!!! best photo !!!*


Αλεξ βατεμα ηθελε να κανει.. αλλα δεν προλαβε   :Anim 59:

----------


## VASSILIOS

Το βιντεο ειναι τραβηγμενο με τηλεφωνο και δεν εχει και τοσο καλη ποιοτητα.
Ειναι σημερινο που τα αμολησα στην ''κλουβα μπαλκονι''

*-Καρδερινικαναρο: δρομο...... ειναι δικη μου η πατηθρα.
*

----------


## vag21

ετσι ρε μουτρο, χαχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αρκετα με τα φλωρια: Wink:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι ρε Γιαννη, μας ζαλισε αυτος ο Αλεξανδρος με τους φλωρους  :Anim 59:

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε τσαμπουκαδες σε αργη κινηση
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/European_Goldfinch#p00c4lpz

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

Πίσω και έφαγα !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## Νίκος.Λ



----------


## Kostakos

Πανεμορφη φωτο.. νικο

----------


## οδυσσέας

και μια φτιαχτει φωτο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

η εκδικηση της καρδερινας  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Kostakos

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο με λεπτομερει!!! Επιτρεπεται να βαλουμε με παπαγαλους??

----------


## οδυσσέας

Κωστα ολα τα πουλια επιτρέπονται

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## pansom

Παντως  την ομορφια και την χαρη της καρδερινας δεν την εχει κανενα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Μπορεί, αλλά ολα τα πτηνα εχουν χαρη οταν πετούν!! ειδικά όταν έχουν μεγάλες ουρές!!

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## Kostakos

Έτσι Ευθύμη!!!! Δώσε και άλλα στο λαό!! χχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Παρτα μωρη!! 

*​

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## Efthimis98

*Αετοί σε καυγά ...... πολύ ακραία!

*






*Αααααααα*










*Και μια με τον αετο να χανει! 
*

----------


## Efthimis98

*Σκληρός "πόλεμος**" ....

*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο φοβερη ατακα  :rollhappy:

----------


## Kostakos

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5087/5...519b6308_z.jpg

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... forever καρακαξεςςς!!!  :Happy: 





 :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  





Magpie ( καρακαξα ) vs Sparrowhawk

----------


## Efthimis98

Η σκληρή πλευρά της φύσης!

Sparrowhawk vs Magpie



Πολεμόντας για την ζωη!



Η νικη των καρακαξων!
ΕΤΣΙ!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ



----------


## Kostakos

Χουλιαρομύτα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, τι πουλια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## Kostakos

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χουλιαρομύτα
Ειναι από τα αγαπημένα μου στο είδος τους!! Ζούν σε υδροβιότοπους και φωλιάζουν εκεί! Εδώ στην ελλάδα νομίζω σπάνια έρχονται τους καλοκαίρινούς μήνες και το χειμώνα αποδημούν για Αφρική!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## teo24

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Νίκος.Λ



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## xarhs

ρε οδυσσεα δεν ξερω που να πρωτοπατησω λικε ειναι ολες τελειες.............

----------


## οδυσσέας

το μπραβο στους φωτογραφους ειναι οντως υπεροχες.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## birdy_num_num

Τελικά οι φλώροι δεν είναι και τόσο φλώροι!  ::

----------


## VASSILIOS

Τι αλλο θα δω σε αυτο το πισω μπαλκονι....... πρεπει να ειμαι με μια καμερα στο χερι.
Αυτο προλαβα μονο :sad: 
Καρακαξα vs γατα

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πολυ εκφραστικη η φωτο!! χαχχαχ

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Snowbird



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Efthimis98

Δείτε αληθινό δυναμικό καυγά!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Efthimis98

Μερικές φωτό τις οποίες τράβηξα εγώ, και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!!! Μάλωναν όπως καταλαβαίνετε για το νερό!!! ( το λάστιχο είναι βρύση στην ουσία )
Ανεβαίνουν ... σε λίγο θα τις δημοσιεύσω!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ορίστε!!!

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24

Με ασχημη καταληξη

----------


## jk21

ειναι αυτο που λενε ... << δεν ειναι αυτο που νομιζεις >>  

την εικονα αυτη την εχουμε δει και σε 1 ή δυο αλλα θεματα που ειχανε ανοιχτει ... ειναι πουλακι τραυματισμενο αν θυμαμαι απο αμαξι

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Steliosan



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## ninos

Carduelis cabaret. Μαχη για την θεση

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## geo_ilion

τι ηταν αυτο βρε θοδωρη αυτα θα σκοτωθηκαν σιγουρα

----------


## teo24

Απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι πολυ τσαμπουκαδες αυτα τα πουλια...οπου βρεθουν κι οπου σταθουν ριχνουν ενα μπερντακι.....

----------


## teo24



----------


## jk21



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δειτε το λαμογιο η παππαδιτσα τι τσαμπουκα κανει στο σπινο

----------


## rafa

μονκ


αλεξανδρινοι


*Orange-bellied Parrot*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## gordon



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

...απο το τσουλουφι  :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## rafa

> 


λατρυω αυτα τα πουλια,blue jay δεν ειναι;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ναι, μπλε κισσα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μιλαμε για πολυ ξυλο  :Fighting0030:   ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## mixalis73

Κωστα μου σε παραδεχομαι οτι ανεβαζεις ειναι το ενα καλυτερο απο το αλλο. πολυ τελεια μπραβο σου.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μιλαμε για πολυ μισος...

----------


## jk21

εγω βλεπω και ενα τριτο ... μαλλον η αιτια του μισους και μαλλον υποθετουμε το φυλο του χαχαχα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

το αριστερο δαχτυλιδωμενο απο επιστημονικη ή οικολογικη οργανωση , οπως δειχνει το ασημι κλειστο δαχτυλιδι .Συχνα γινονται προσωρινες συλληψεις πουλιων  , για επιστημονικους λογους ή λογους παρατηρησης της μεταναστευσης τους

----------

